# Former MSP Sergeant Timothy White Trial



## SPD3 (Feb 1, 2005)

Has anyone here been following the Timothy White trial going on right now in Dedham? I winced at hearing some of the testimony. I don't think going to trial was the best decision ever made in legal history. :shock:


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)




----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

....berry interesting....berry interesting..... :smokin:


----------



## copcreamer (Dec 3, 2004)

You're all hypocrits!!!!!

Who among us hasn't stolen bags of coke and weed from the evidence room (they were just going to destroy it anyways). And I'm sure that he made positive that his service pistol was unloaded prior to inserting it in his wife's mouth (...cream of the crop) And for the swinging part, hey godspeed my friend.

...Oh honey, this is my new friend Stephan he's sleeping over.

Good move going to trial Timmy! :thumbup:


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Well the trial has been on the news and in the paper for over a week and nobody had wriiten a thread on it, YET. You would think that SPD3 might have known better than to pick the scab and insert an object into the festering sore, which the trial has become. There will be no winners here, especially those who are left to clean up the mess after the trial is over. 

It's a tragedy for all involved, no doubt about it. It's just a harsh reminder of what drugs can do to an otherwise great and promising career. It's like watching a train wreck happening right in front of your eyes. Can somebody have the decency to shut this thread down?


----------



## SPD3 (Feb 1, 2005)

HousingCop";p="64702 said:


> Well the trial has been on the news and in the paper for over a week and nobody had wriiten a thread on it, YET. You would think that SPD3 might have known better than to pick the scab and insert an object into the festering sore, which the trial has become. There will be no winners here, especially those who are left to clean up the mess after the trial is over.
> 
> It's a tragedy for all involved, no doubt about it. It's just a harsh reminder of what drugs can do to an otherwise great and promising career. It's like watching a train wreck happening right in front of your eyes. Can somebody have the decency to shut this thread down?


Screw that ....... I refuse to avoid ANY topic like some prepubescent girl with eyes clenched and hands over ears pretending not to sense the reality within which I am immersed. Shut this thread down out of decency? You have got to be kidding me. This was not some cop who had a few beers after work and got grabbed for OUI. Hundreds and hundreds of major drug cases were compromised, cases that real troopers risked their lives to make. Your "tragic" sentiment implies happenstance as does that cop-out heard in court a thousand times a day "what drugs can do". Great and promising career? Please. Decisions were made here. Decisions have consequences.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

The guy is an F-up and a black eye on the State Police and Police everywhere.

He stopped being a cop when he started stealing drugs. He deserves no sympathy.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

:L: :L:
SPD! as Sgt Hulka would say; "Lighten up Francis!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## SPD3 (Feb 1, 2005)

"Sergeant, I think it's a bad idea to march today. You know it is the cold and flu season." 8)


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Is it me or does the girlfriend look almost identical to the wife?????


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Irish Wampanoag";p="64726 said:


> Is it me or does the girlfriend look almost identical to the wife?????


I believe they have the same last name too...unless the Herald (as read in Saturday's edition) was referring to someone other than the GF.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

I (unlike some others on here) have a bit of sympathy and compassion for my fellow officers who #@&amp;%-up due to their own actions or actions of others. Unless you have been on the recieving end of the s#itty stick, you'll never know the feeling of being left out in the cold. Been there, done that. This is the voice of experience talking here. 

We all know decisions have consequences and repercussions. I am not condoning his actions (other than the wife swapping aspect. Yahoo!!) and I know he will get his just deserts. All 4 of the major players are culpable but the DA seems to like to play Monty Hall, "Let's Make A Deal" with the wife, friend of the wife, and the coke dealer/supplier. Is he just trying to crucify this guy for the sake of higher office? Deals are made every day with relation to these kinds of crimes but nowhere do I hear that TW was offered one. 

BTW, both women do look alike. Maybe there was a 2 for 1 sale at the wife swapping store that week.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

frank";p="64748 said:


> Irish Wampanoag";p="64726 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it me or does the girlfriend look almost identical to the wife?????
> ...


Nope, both the wife and GF have the same last name. The Herald usually throws in the no relation line in the story.


----------

